# Bluetooth working on CM 10.2 (Jelly Bean 4.3) with Milaq's latest 20131124 release



## frostythesnowman (Oct 12, 2012)

Its working go ahead and try it for yourself. A nice Christmas present from the efforts of the devs JCS and Milaq
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450358

I installed and it works with the official Touchpad keyboard (typing on it now) and some other devices that I've tried. Did a factory reset and wiped all caches first but perhaps will also work simply just flasing over.


----------



## karelj (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a datamedia build, right?? Would love to try it but I'm not willing to go through the process of repartitioning just to run this or any other10.2 ROMS at this time. JScullins 10.1 with Bluetooth is getting the job done, but maybe in a couple of months I will take the plunge with 10.2 or higher.


----------



## codycoyote (Aug 22, 2011)

frostythesnowman said:


> Its working go ahead and try it for yourself. A nice Christmas present from the efforts of the devs JCS and Milaq
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450358
> 
> I installed and it works with the official Touchpad keyboard (typing on it now) and some other devices that I've tried. Did a factory reset and wiped all caches first but perhaps will also work simply just flasing over.


The implementation of Bluetooth still needs some work on 10.2 nighly. It's not working right now with all Bluetooth devices. I made a full wipe before installing it, but I am not able to pair it with any device. I have try Galaxy s3 and several ad2p Bluetooth media receiver.

No success... :,,-(

EDIT:

Second full wipe install. I was able to send a file via Bluetooth still no access with Bluetooth audio


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

codycoyote said:


> The implementation of Bluetooth still needs some work on 10.2 nighly. It's not working right now with all Bluetooth devices. I made a full wipe before installing it, but I am not able to pair it with any device. I have try Galaxy s3 and several ad2p Bluetooth media receiver.
> 
> No success... :,,-(
> 
> ...


The warnings were already out that J.C.'s BT implementation on Milaq's CM10.1, JC's 08-08 experimental, did not work with all BT devices. Hopefully J.C. will stay interested and do some tweaking as folks report what is not working yet. I am running his 08-08 Rom and was able to sync a BT speaker and my GS3 and transfer files both ways. So I suspect that some of those same devices that did not work in his 08-08 Rom are not working with this code either.


----------

